# php5 - Couldn't fetch problem



## akubra (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi everybody, this is my first post to this forum.

Yesterday downoladed FreeBSD 8.1 and want to set it as web server. MySQL, Apache and some other things I need installed without problem, but when I want to install PHP, getting this:


```
# cd /usr/ports/lang/php5
# make install
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for php5-5.3.2_1
=> php-5.3.2.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://dk.php.net/distributions/.
fetch: http://dk.php.net/distributions/php-5.3.2.tar.bz2: Moved Temporarily
=> Attempting to fetch from http://de.php.net/distributions/.
fetch: http://de.php.net/distributions/php-5.3.2.tar.bz2: Moved Temporarily

......
etc, more and more fetch failed with Moved Temporarily + 2 last with Not Found error
.....

=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1
```

Bottom line, it can not find php-5.3.2 anywhere. Installed similar configurations many times till now, but never had such a problem, so what to do in situation like this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2010)

Update your ports tree. Current version of PHP5 is now 5.3.3_2.


----------



## akubra (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, outdated ports were problem. In the meantime I CVSup-ed ports, and now all works fine. Thanks for reply.


----------

